# Logitech-Maus-Design-Wettbewerb - Rebooted (nur Bilder-Upload)



## Daniel_M (27. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hallo zusammen,

hiermit erfolgt der von vielen Teilnehmern erwünschte Reboot mit auf die hohe Teilnehmerzahl angepassten Regeln.

- Da es sich um einen Reboot handelt und nicht um einen neuen Wettbewerb, dürfen nur Anwender teilnehmen, die bereits bei dem ursprünglichen Wettbewerb mitgemacht haben.

- Jeder Teilnehmer darf genau einen Entwurf posten - sucht einfach euren Lieblings-Entwurf aus. Nur so können wir erreichen, dass keine Vorauswahl nötig ist und somit jeder Teilnehmer gleiche Chancen hat.

- Wir informieren alle bisherigen Teilnehmer per Privatnachricht über den Reboot.

- Postet eure Entwürfe in dem vorliegenden Thread.* Die Einsendung muss im JPEG-Format vorliegen und die Auflösung sowie die Abmessung der Grunddatei dürfen nicht geändert werden.*

- Diese Posting-Phase dauert bis zum *05. Mai um 12 Uhr mittags*.

- Es ist erlaubt, innerhalb der Posting-Phase alte Entwürfe zu überarbeiten oder neue zu erstellen, solange jeder Teilnehmer am Ende der Posting-Phase nur einen Entwurf anbietet.

- *Alle *eingesendeten Entwürfe werden in Wellen von je 50 Bildern zur Wahl gestellt – eine Vorauswahl gibt es nicht.

- Wahlberechtigt sind nur User, die sich vor dem 27.04. angemeldet haben – so sind Quickpoll-Spams und Cheat-Versuche ausgeschlossen.

- Unabhängig davon können Betrugsversuche, insbesondere solche, die gegen die Forenregeln verstoßen, zu einer Disqualifikation sowie einem dauerhaften Ausschluss aus dem Forum führen.

- Die Verwendung des Logitech-Logos in den Entwürfen ist ausdrücklich erlaubt. Alle anderen urheberrechtlich geschützten Bilder sind nicht erlaubt.

  - Eine Copyright-Prüfung wird erst am Ende von der  Logitech-Rechtsabteilung durchgeführt. Fällt damit ein Entwurf aus den  Top 25, rutscht ein anderer nach.

- Mitarbeiter der Redaktion, von Logitech oder EA können nicht an dem Wettbewerb teilnehmen. 

- Der Gegenwert eines Preises kann nicht ausgezahlt werden. 

- Sollte der Gewinnspielpreis entgegen unserer Erwartung in Einzelfällen   Mängel aufweisen, bemühen wir uns um einen Austausch - ein Recht  darauf  gibt es aber nicht. 

- Der Wettbewerb kann jederzeit abgebrochen werden, beispielsweise wenn technische Probleme auftreten sollten. 

- Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen 

- Die Preise werden wie geplant unter den Top 25 sowie den Wahlteilnehmern verlost.

  - Ein Jury von Logitech/PCGH wählt aus den Top 25 den Sieger.


Wie Du Bilder im Forum höchlädst, erklärt der folgende Hilfeeintrag.
Hilfe: So lädst Du Bilder im Forum hoch




*Das kannst Du gewinnen:*

*1. Platz*
Wenn Dein Design von der Jury als Gewinner ermittelt wird, erhältst Du folgende Preise:

- Dein Maus-Design wird in limitierter Stückzahl von 100 Exemplaren gefertigt
- Du bekommst die erste Maus mit Deinem Design.
*- 1.000 Euro*
- Ein Logitech-Headset G930
- Eine Logitech-Tastatur G19


*2. bis 25. Platz*
Wenn Dein Design von den Lesern zum Teil der Top 25 gewählt wird, erhältst Du folgende Preise:

- Eine Logitech-Maus G9X im Gewinner-Design
- Eine Logitech-Tastatur G19

*
User, die bei dem Wettbewerb abgestimmt haben*
Egal ob Du ein eigenes Design eingeschickt hast oder nicht - wenn du abstimmst, kannst Du einen von folgenden Preisen gewinnen:

- Eines von 100 Logitech-Headsets G930
- Eines von drei Bundles aus: Dragon Age: Ultimate Edition + das Buch Dragon Age: Ruf der grauen Wächter
- Eines von drei Bundles aus: Medal of Honor + MoH Palästinenser-Schal
- Eines von drei Bundles aus: Battlefield Bad Company 2 + BF Bad Company 2 Vietnam + BF-BC2-T-Shirts
- Eines von drei Bundles aus: Fussball Manager Jubiläums Edition + FM11/FIFA11 Tasse
- Eines von drei Bundles aus: Dead Space 2 + DS2-T-Shirts



Los gehts - postet hier eure Lieblings-Entwürfe bis zum *05. Mai um 12 Uhr mittags*.  Posts, die keinen Entwurf enthalten, von einem User stammen, der nicht  am ursprünglichen Wettbewerb teilgenommen hat oder von einem User  stammen, der versucht, einen zweiten Entwurf hier zu posten, werden  entfernt.


----------



## Chrismettal (27. April 2011)

Okey.. dann werd ich mein Glück Versuchen 
Ich wünsche ebenfalls viel glück allen anderen Teilnehmern! 
Hopefully this time keine Wallpaper-entwürfe und ähnliches..


----------



## bigmaik (27. April 2011)

Dann lad ich auch schonmal was hoch. Ich habe die nächsten Tage nicht sehr viel Zeit, und deswegen mache ich das jetzt schonmal, bevor ich es nachher ganz vergesse. Man kann das ja auch noch ändern....

Und ich wünsche natürlich auch allen viel Glück.


----------



## HolySh!t (27. April 2011)

Dann auf ein Neues. 
Wünsch euch Allen auch Glück


----------



## Lyr1x (27. April 2011)

Puh! 1 Maus-Design 

EDIT: AHHHHH, Ich nehm doch wieder das Design was auch schon im anderen Voting dabei war!... :o

p.s. Allen viel Glück und bleibt sportlich bei den Votings !

Gruß


----------



## derf (27. April 2011)

Text5


----------



## nickeldesign (27. April 2011)

Meins


----------



## Porry (27. April 2011)

Auf ein neues, was?


----------



## Archar (27. April 2011)

@bigmaik
Ist das überhaupt erlaubt neue Entwürfe zu posten, dachte es gelten nur die entwürfe aus der ersten Phase und da soll man sich sein Lieblings Entwurf raussuchen.

Dann viel glück allen noch.


----------



## Frosdedje (27. April 2011)

Los geht's (jetzt müsste es stimmen):


----------



## GTA 3 (27. April 2011)

Dies hier ist mein Liebling, werde ihn natürlich noch verbessern solang man Zeit hat. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schrubby67 (27. April 2011)

Dann auf ein Neues.....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Speedi (27. April 2011)

Nur ein Design hochladen zu dürfen, ist zwar irgendwie doof, aber naja. 
Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Glück!


----------



## 3uzz (27. April 2011)

Sind Nachbearbeitungen überhaupt gestattet?

Dann versuch ich es natürlich auch noch mal mit diesem Entwurf, hat ja bei der letzten Abstimmung nicht so schlecht abgeschnitten.


----------



## Wolf77 (27. April 2011)

Meine:


----------



## Grunert (27. April 2011)

auf ein neues ^^


----------



## Cyrill (27. April 2011)

Hoffentlich postet Jol sein Entwurf erst die nächsten Tage so das ich nicht in die selbe "50" Welle komme.


----------



## SevDre (27. April 2011)

Obs was bringt^^


----------



## Freeze (27. April 2011)

viel zu auswählen gibt es da nicht, hatte nur eins


----------



## schim1tz (27. April 2011)

Meine : 
Green Venom
Tribal Style, Fishbone & Spiderbait


----------



## BENNQ (27. April 2011)

Najut 

Viel Erfolg allen !


----------



## Thomas-Penner (27. April 2011)

So, und hier ist mein Entwurf


----------



## Inf1n1ty (27. April 2011)

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## headfrag (27. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nazako (27. April 2011)

Neuer Versuch (:

Schade nur, dass es erst auf der Maus gut aussieht... :x


----------



## tdk1111 (27. April 2011)

Hier ist erneut ein Design von mir...


----------



## du|<e (27. April 2011)

Der Entwurf hat aber nichts mit Fukushima zu tun, hatte den damals im Januar erstellt, die Katastrophe war ja im März.


----------



## Sushimann (27. April 2011)

Ja hier is dann meine Maus habe sie mal ausgedruckt und sie hat mir ganz gut gefallen ^^


----------



## Arazis (27. April 2011)

Auf gehts


----------



## 5t0ne (27. April 2011)

Neuer Versuch mit der Special Edition


----------



## FDLord (27. April 2011)

Hier nochmals mein Entwurf


----------



## Invisible_XXI (27. April 2011)

Habe leider keine Zeit was besseres zu entwerfen...


----------



## rygar (27. April 2011)

hab auch keine Zeit für was Neues, es war ja auch schon damals klar das der BVB Meister wird


----------



## domi-germany (27. April 2011)

Also dann, hier mal mein Entwurf


----------



## Bamoida (27. April 2011)

Hoffe auf eine gerechten Wettbewerb - möge der Beste gewinnen!  
hier mein Entwurf "Plasma Fusion" G9x!


----------



## doodlez (27. April 2011)

viel glück an alle


----------



## Nabi (27. April 2011)

Meins bleibt auch so, wies war:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monja (27. April 2011)

na dann......^^


----------



## tripod (27. April 2011)

da ich eh nur einen vorschlag hatte...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Squarefox (27. April 2011)

Dann mal hier meine Einsendung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 1cebreaker (27. April 2011)

@Svenstihl2 ne Du hast nicht beim ersten Durchgang mitgemacht

Puh grad noch so geschafft in die ersten 50, bevor der Jol kommt


----------



## Condalf (27. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

So hier mal ein Versuch hoffe der kommt an!!


----------



## darkKO (27. April 2011)

So, dann ich jetzt auch...


----------



## PixelSign (27. April 2011)

dann mal auf ein neues


----------



## chacalf (27. April 2011)

das ging ja flott mir dem Rebooted hoffentlich gibt es kein Reloaded oder Revolutions


----------



## Mr.Highway (27. April 2011)

Morgen 

Mein Beitrag bezueglich des Logitech Wettbewerbes


----------



## The Ice Cream Man (27. April 2011)

auf ein neues


----------



## Echelon (27. April 2011)

bin mal gespannt, wie es diesmal ausgeht


----------



## Qpix (27. April 2011)

Hier mein Design...


----------



## jakeey (27. April 2011)

Thats my


----------



## gigges (27. April 2011)

Mein Entwurf


----------



## DarkForce (27. April 2011)

dann wollen wir auch noch mal


----------



## n.d.o. (27. April 2011)

na dann... Part two


----------



## NinjaOne (27. April 2011)

Das geht ja rund hier, im Minuten Takt, Jol Panik


----------



## Hansvonwurst (27. April 2011)

So, dann will ich auch noch mal!


----------



## Fla$h (27. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheBlackMarshmallow (27. April 2011)

Meins


----------



## towky (27. April 2011)

noch mal rauskramen


----------



## roadgecko (27. April 2011)

Auf ein neues


----------



## ZEUSofEnse (27. April 2011)

sooooo:


----------



## Gh¤st (27. April 2011)

und weiter gehts


----------



## triplekilla (27. April 2011)

Sooo, meiner:


----------



## NOob95 (27. April 2011)

Hab etwas mehr Portal mäßiges designed 
Hoffe es kommt gut an !
P.S.: An alle Portal Fans: Bitte für mich voten, dann bekommt ihr vielleicht auch Kuchen


----------



## nuclear (27. April 2011)

^^ das Mädel wird ne lustige Nase bekommen ^^.

Schade dass nur ein Entwurf gestellt werden darf, konnt mich kaum entscheiden :/.
Mein Entwurf:


----------



## Xairen (27. April 2011)

Dann hoffe ich mal, dass mein Entwurf bei Euch mehr Anklang findet als bei PCGH 

Grüße
Xairen


----------



## Darkness8839 (27. April 2011)

Ich hoffe diesmal kommt meiner in die Auswahl Leute, danke^^


----------



## Kamikaze_Urmel (27. April 2011)

Und hier dann nochmal meins



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge (27. April 2011)

und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier


----------



## mae1cum77 (28. April 2011)

Two steps forward, one step back...


----------



## SplaT (28. April 2011)

Rebooted, bei Zombieland war das glaube ich Regel 2 – doppelt hält besser


----------



## fak333 (28. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alex Vanderbilt (28. April 2011)

Und reboot... mit mehr Grip.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



AV


----------



## m4Tze (28. April 2011)

Hallo, hier auch mein Design 

Wünsche euch allen ebenfalls viel Erfolg!

EDIT: Der schwarze Streifen neben dem Carbon ist in Hochglanz gehalten!


----------



## mc comic (28. April 2011)

Neue Runde neues Glück, dann kommt jetzt noch mal mein Entwurf


----------



## sallal (28. April 2011)

Neue Runde! 

Wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Erfolg, habe hier auch schon richtig coole Motive gesehn.


----------



## Dr. Bild (28. April 2011)

Dann also nochmal der ganze Spaß 

Allen viel Glück, mögen die Besten gewinnen


----------



## Zaphod (28. April 2011)

Im Winter haben wir angefangen und jetzt haben wir bald Sommer, der Wettbewerb zieht sich ja unheimlich lang.


----------



## CooperakaTigger (28. April 2011)

Dann hier mein Gewinnertyp^^


----------



## ann0 (28. April 2011)

So, ..


----------



## Kaillu (28. April 2011)

Bei einem eingesendeten fällt die Auswahl besonders schwer


----------



## Benihana (28. April 2011)

Nochmal


----------



## Rico (28. April 2011)

Prima eine neue Chance


----------



## ([Mr])Tomson (28. April 2011)

Soo, viel Glück euch allen, diesmal sollte alles fair sein  Die Auswahl wird wohl wie es scheint *deutlich* geringer sein...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Balian (28. April 2011)

na so geht es ja mit der Übersicht, bis jetzt grad mal etwas über 80 Entwürfe.


----------



## K-on-road (28. April 2011)

Sind echt klasse Designs dabei


----------



## vore (28. April 2011)

Der Pflichttext...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sylla1000 (28. April 2011)

Dann auf ein Neues


----------



## m0j0 (28. April 2011)

dann probier ich es auch noch mal


----------



## jukom66 (28. April 2011)

Auf ein Neues und viel Glück allen


----------



## Owly-K (28. April 2011)

fünfzeichen


----------



## olus (28. April 2011)

deja vu


----------



## _Sv3nyB0y_ (28. April 2011)

viel Glück allen Teilnehmern


----------



## jakorr (28. April 2011)

Na dann mal auf ein neues,..... Design: "Ghost in the machine", von all meinen bisherigen Design-Vorschlägen war es das, was am meisten Arbeitszeit verschlungen hat, hoffe ich kommen diesmal in die engere Auswahl 
 Allen anderen Teilnehmern wünsche ich viel Glück!


----------



## lemon (29. April 2011)

Soo,

hier. 

Barock Flowers:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rumi (29. April 2011)

hab da, mal wieder was vorbereitet


----------



## @lex (29. April 2011)

so noch mal mein Versuch. Mal schaun ob ich noch Zeit finde den en bisschen zu optimieren.


----------



## Stef4n (29. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Hallo, hier der Beitrag für den Logitech-Maus_Design_Wettbewerb-Reboot. Viel Erfolg!


Daniel M.: Leider nicht gültig, da die Auflösung falsch ist.


----------



## Xander (29. April 2011)

Fast übersehen, dachte der Sieger wäre schon gekürt, dann eben noch mal


----------



## TimW (29. April 2011)

ßo. Bin jetzt mit meiner neuen Maus fertig. Ich hoffe der Rost-Stil kommt gut an.


----------



## Slurax (29. April 2011)

Also noch einmal


----------



## S1lencer (29. April 2011)

Dann aufi


----------



## BplusO (29. April 2011)

Najut....dann halt nochmal O_o
Da anscheinend dunkle Mäuse besser ankommen als die Farbkleckse nehm ich mal mein dunkles Design, welches es auch in der ersten Votingphase unter die TOP 100 geschafft hatte 
Hatte auch paar Freunde gefragt und die warn der Meinung ..jo nimm das....sodann..soll es mein Strichmännchendesign sein..
Obs die richtige Entscheidung ist..mal sehn...ich möcht dennoch nochmal anmerken das ich das blöd find mit nur einem Design! 
Aber wenns den Contest ja noch so 5 - 10 mal gibt hab ich genug Auswahl für die Zukunft 

Edit..hab nochmal das Design minimal angepasst....Habe das Logitech Logo nun ins Design "integriert"...kann bei Bedarf auch wieder rückgängig gemacht werden sofern Logitech das wünscht^^


----------



## Karakal =^.^= (29. April 2011)

Der Wettbewerb ist wohl ne Neverending Story


----------



## RaoulVB (29. April 2011)

sieht auf den ersten Blick Chaotisch aus, aber wer genauer hinschaut


----------



## otjes (30. April 2011)

Naja gut hier nochmal eins von meinen Designs, wobei ich denke, dass die Stimmen wieder zu den gleichen Designs fließen werden


----------



## zuogolpon (30. April 2011)

Und noch einmal muss ich meine 'Maus' Maus ins Gefecht gegen die Design-Marken-Mäuse schicken 
Wie lange hält sie das noch aus?


----------



## jaBBtheHutt (1. Mai 2011)

Sososo
Also ich hoffe mal das nicht alle so auf die Pro's fixiert sind .
VIel Glück noch allen...


----------



## Vortox (1. Mai 2011)

Zum Glück ist die Maus noch auf den Servern, sonst hätte ich jetzt Pech gehabt.


----------



## andrenalin26 (1. Mai 2011)

fast den wettbewerb vergessen gehabt. danke für die pn!
hier mein entwurf:


----------



## Coolio (1. Mai 2011)

Also hier nochmal.


----------



## [AKC]JACK (1. Mai 2011)

so alles selbst gemacht...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stillfreemc (1. Mai 2011)

Bin auch wieder dabei!


----------



## Stuntman-mike (1. Mai 2011)

So hier ist mein Beitrag.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gunnjorn (1. Mai 2011)

probiere es nun mit einen andern Entwurf, der hoffentlich mehr anspricht, der Letzte ging ja ziemlich unter bei der Umfrage.


----------



## gamestoplay (1. Mai 2011)

So hab ne neue gemacht 
Bitte zoomen/vergrößern für den carbon-look


----------



## shiv (1. Mai 2011)

Meine Tafel-Maus


----------



## Börga (2. Mai 2011)

Leider keine Möglichkeit ein neues zu machen bzw das jetzige bisschen aufzupeppen, was solls..


----------



## p@radoxx (2. Mai 2011)

mal schauen ob es was bringt


----------



## bamboo126 (2. Mai 2011)

Hi, hier mein Entwurf nochmal etwas überarbeitet


----------



## cranqcore (2. Mai 2011)

zum Glück is mir eingefallen dass der Wettbewerb noch läuft 
Hier mein Lieblingsentwurf... er sieht sehr unkreativ, aber qualitativ am allerbesten aus ^^


----------



## da-REcell (2. Mai 2011)

oh total vergessen gleich nochmal hochladen


----------



## Remes80 (2. Mai 2011)

hier mal mein Entwurf


----------



## NebuLa (2. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silverstriker (2. Mai 2011)

und hier noch meiner


----------



## fishhead (2. Mai 2011)

Also noch mal ...


----------



## peppnick (2. Mai 2011)

ich habe meine entwürfe jetzt nicht überarbeitet, aber sind schon paar geile dabei 
hier ist eins von mir als laie




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


viel glück an alle


----------



## Vake1986 (3. Mai 2011)

Also noch mal.. Und ja es ist selbstgemacht  auch wenn es nach Wallpaper aussieht


----------



## LoOme (3. Mai 2011)

na dann toi, toi, toi allen bei dem Neustart


----------



## pkomapc (3. Mai 2011)

and again and again...


----------



## maribor (3. Mai 2011)

hoffe das der Wettbewerb diesmal klappt


----------



## Parker (3. Mai 2011)

ok, versuch 2 der Baumwollstoffmaus


----------



## AlbozPower88 (3. Mai 2011)

Mein entwurf


----------



## jwduc (3. Mai 2011)

So, auf ein Neues!
Meine Maus im "Antik-Style"


----------



## simple. (4. Mai 2011)

so, von mir dann auch noch mal...
in fullsize btw njicht so matschig wie das thumb hier 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wiqqle (4. Mai 2011)

find es sehr gut und mutig von der redaktion das alles nochmal mit verbesserten regeln zu starten. respekt!

hier mein vorschlag.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MAXimus1993 (4. Mai 2011)

So auf dem letzten Peng fällt mir ja noch zum Glück ein... OH der Wettbewerb 

Dabei sein ist alles 

HIER MEIN Design:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



VIEL GLÜCK EUCH ALLEN  und bleibt fair


----------



## Leg3ndAry (4. Mai 2011)

Hier ist noch mal meines


----------



## Crivit (4. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rafcamora (4. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## new-brand (4. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seikai (4. Mai 2011)

Dann mal was neues:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## John Johnson (4. Mai 2011)

Ich habe einen meiner Entwürfe noch einmal etwas überarbeitet.
Ich hoffe, dass es Euch gefällt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Da_Woagl (4. Mai 2011)

Meiner


----------



## motzki (4. Mai 2011)

hier ist mal meins


----------



## xXInvader94Xx (4. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 4Kerner (4. Mai 2011)

Neuer Versuch:


----------



## Marfinator (4. Mai 2011)

Hier mein Entwurf, viel Glück den anderen Teilnehmern.
In Groß anschauen lohnt sich!


Man beachte den tollen Namen des Bildes B)


----------



## joker105 (4. Mai 2011)

Okay mit meinen ersten Entwürfen hat's ja nicht geklappt.
Hab dann mal nen ganz neuen gemacht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Locuza (4. Mai 2011)

Dann nehme ich mal die 150 

Zu erst einmal will ich die Sau gute Konkurrenz loben. Ich bin froh sehr über die ganzen Teilnehmer und deren schönen Entwürfe. Besonderes Lob gilt an Jol, KL und Barkal, welche künstlerische Spitze sind. Ich bin echt beeindruckt von euren Entwürfen. Ganz großes Lob das Barkal, genauso wie ich, einfach nur durch das Hobby dieses Level erreicht hat 

Ich hoffe ich kann für euch 3 wenigstens eine kleine Konkurrenz darstellen 
Ich habe leider kein Grafiktablett und mein Werk sieht nicht wie gezeichnet aus, sondern muss mühselig per Maus konstruiert werden. Aber  stilistische Abwechslung muss doch auch sein 

Endlich habe ich mein eigenes Mammutprojekt  zu Ende gebracht.  
Ich bin von mir selber überrascht, das meine Grenze noch ein gewaltiges Stück nach oben gesetzt werden konnte 

Stolz bin ich auch auf mich, denn ebenso habe ich es nur durch mein Hobby angefangen.  mit dem Pinseln und mittlerweile kann ich auch ganz gut Konstruieren 


328 Ebenen , solange ich eine Neue erstelle. Die ganzen Füllebenen mal ausgeblendet und die ganzen Kopien. Das Werk hat effektiv wohl mehr als 600 Ebenen.
Bei über 50 H Worktime.
63.6 MB PSD-Datei bei einer sehr effizienten Arbeitsweiße und mehr als 760 MB Arbeitsspeicherschlucker, wenn ich das Projekt öffne.  

Zuviel für meinen 6 Jahre alten Aldi PC 
Hat ganz schön geruckelt beim Arbeiten und hat mir oft die Nerven gekostet 


Ich fand es ganz interessant wie mein Projekt sich evolviert hat. Das ist im Grunde immer das Spannende, aber bei so einem großen Werk ist das mal etwas anderes den Anfang und das Ende in zwischenstufen zu sehen. Vielleicht Interessiert es ja jemanden  

http://i250.photobucket.com/albums/gg263/Nero_056/animation.gif

Wünsche euch allen viel Glück beim Wettbewerb.


Last, but not least:

Großes Lob an PCGH und Logitech, für den sportlichen Wettbewerb und den Anreiz sich mit so vielen Menschen messen zu dürfen. Besonders die Möglichkeit sich hier mit verdammt guten Leuten anzulegen, hat mir unheimlich viel Spaß bereitet. Ich hoffe das sieht man meinem Entwurf auch an


----------



## Kalmar (5. Mai 2011)

Hier nun auch mein Beitrag,
habe einfach mein erstes Design vom ersten WB noch etwas verbessert.
Project Hexagon


----------



## mramnesie (5. Mai 2011)

...so, weil die Jury meine anderen Mäuse nicht wollte ein neues Protestmäuslein!


----------



## Jol (5. Mai 2011)

Und hier ist nun nochmal mein Entwurf 

"the L.t. fire is working" 

Die Maße sind hier zwar fix, doch basiert der Entwurf auf einer Originalauflösung von 2468x3496 Pixel. Vielleicht hat das Vorteile...

Und weiterhin möchte ich mich (wie einst erwähnt und falls ich gewinne) für diverse Feinabstimmungen im Design für optimale Druckverhältnisse, auf die Hardware, empfehlen.

Ich bin riesig gespannt,
und wünsche allen, und auch mir, viel Glück! 



Grüße
jol


----------



## kL| (5. Mai 2011)

So, wie es eben so ist kommt das Beste immer zum Schluss. 

Dann viel Erfolg!


----------



## Erom (5. Mai 2011)

So. Nach tagelangem Werkeln und Haare raufen  ist nun auch mein neues Design für den Wettbewerb fertig. In Groß anschauen lohnt, da es ja leider in der Miniatur etwas verwaschen aussieht. Richtig zur Geltung kommt das Design erst in der Original Auflösung. Naja, man kann ja nicht alles haben. 

Ich hoffe es gefällt euch und wünsche allen viel Glück.


Für die Zweifler: JA das Design ist wirklich selbst gemacht!


----------



## Phoebos (5. Mai 2011)

Nun auch ein Design von mir...
Kommt allerdings erst in voller Auflösung zur Geltung 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D0om (5. Mai 2011)

mein kleiner Beitrag...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Cheers
D0om


----------



## Darkwing Dub (5. Mai 2011)

schön nah ran die textur hat mühe gemacht, viel glück an alle!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorehead (5. Mai 2011)

Nu aber flott ... ^^


----------



## barkal (5. Mai 2011)

jetzt muss es doch klappenn


----------



## skorpion1181 (5. Mai 2011)

meins


----------



## Daniel_M (5. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

die Teilnahmephase des Reboots endet hiermit planmäßig. Danke für das erneute Mitmachen.

Posts, die keinen Entwurf enthalten, von einem User stammen, der nicht am ursprünglichen Wettbewerb teilgenommen hat oder von einem User stammen, der versucht, einen zweiten Entwurf hier zu posten, werden entfernt.

Anschließend startet die Voting-Phase:

- *Alle *eingesendeten Entwürfe werden in Wellen von je 50 Bildern zur Wahl gestellt – eine Vorauswahl gibt es nicht.

- Wahlberechtigt sind nur User, die sich vor dem 27.04. angemeldet haben – so sind Quickpoll-Spams und Cheat-Versuche ausgeschlossen.

Gruß,
Daniel


----------

